# Audio: Australian ABC Radio segment on ecigs



## Alex (2/2/16)

I really enjoyed listening to this

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (2/2/16)

Is the link down? 
Clicking the SoundCloud icon does nothing..


----------



## Gizmo (2/2/16)

Works for me.


----------



## Greyz (2/2/16)

Just did a shift+f5 now it's working - must have been a glitch in the Matrix


----------

